How do I fight Internet Defamation? - febin
======
AnimalMuppet
_Not_ by trying legal actions to make the defamatory content go away (google
the Streisand Effect to see why). This includes legal actions to get the site
to remove the content.

Instead, you have to fight it with facts and evidence, in public. Or else you
just have to ignore it.

------
ninelivescat
If you are European or Argentinian:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right_to_be_forgotten](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right_to_be_forgotten)

------
Mz
I wrote a long comment, then decided to turn it into a blog post cuz I know a
good bit about the subject:

[http://michelerebooted.blogspot.com/2017/10/how-to-deal-
with...](http://michelerebooted.blogspot.com/2017/10/how-to-deal-with-
internet-defamation.html)

------
kuro-kuris
Personally and cordially getting in touch with reporters with a difficult to
refute fact sheet helps. Being cordial is super important.

